# Defenders of Ulthuan: Insights to Eldar?



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Many of us think that the Warhammer and Warhammer 40k Universes are connected. I have been reading this book and came across a part where a couple of the characters are led through the mountains super quick by Eltharion's request. The Elf Rangers use Waystone markers. Graham McNeil describes the experiences of Caelir as he ventures through a dimension of "magic".... He experiences the full force of the unnamed, but well described Aether, or realm of Chaos which is preying on his emotions... 

What do you think, are the Waystones Eldar Webway Portals? Does MacNeil bring a portion of our thoughts of the connection of the two universes even more into the light? Have you even read the book? I'm not finished, but this book is definately a nice diversion of 40k diatribe... highly recommended!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Want a proper connection? Read Liber Chaotica.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm guess I'll have to look into it


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> hmm guess I'll have to look into it


You should. It is one heck of an amazing book.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ok both the fantasy and 40k universe are 'similar' to the point where you could call them connected, but they are NOT the same.

the reason they are so similar is because it was a ploy to fill both fantasy and science fiction roles with a similar game by GW.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm Interesting KA... the roving troop of elves who drink "dream wine" and dance all the time seemed easily familiar aswell... don't know how long you've been involved in the hobby, but I've seen/heard all kinds of theories in my 20 years of being involved in the hobby. I'm not trying to talk of the theories of interconnection, what I'm trying to bring to light is MacNeil's use of different aspects of Elf life on Ulthuan that is familiar in a comforting way/creepy way to this hardcore 40k player/reader. I don't care about the Old Ones or who they possibly were, or the creation of Man, Elves, Dwarves and all other beasties in the Old World. I just wanted other readers opinions on the author's use of similar aspects of Ulthuan Elves to 40k Eldar...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> What do you think, are the Waystones Eldar Webway Portals? Does MacNeil bring a portion of our thoughts of the connection of the two universes even more into the light? Have you even read the book? I'm not finished, but this book is definately a nice diversion of 40k diatribe... highly recommended!


I haven't read the book, but will pick up the duology in due course.

I accept that there is some overlap in the two universes, but I believe that over the years the GW team have gone further to separate the two. I think the superficial similarities are overshadowed by their differences.

I don't think the waystones are webway portals.

I don't think Graham McNeil is trying to make a link or acknowledge or endorse any reader thoughts of a link. However, go on Graham's blog and ask him what his thoughts were - who knows?

And WHF novels completely destroy the 40k novels. For example, Warhammer Heroes destroys Space Marine Battles (imo).


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd read this book, but I'm scared I'll want to start a WHF army... I'll stick to Space Wolves for now


----------

